# RGB LED floods - what should I get?



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

What do you guys suggest for LED flood lights. I am helping with a city Halloween event, well running it actually. The city is paying for some things such as lighting and fog machine and solution. Last year I used my own tech and lights but they are willing to purchase this year. So I am looking for a plug and play system. I need 8 RGB LED flood lights to mount in a covered bridge to light it up. I had them all rotating on separate color modules last year so the whole bridge was lit up in randomly overlapping changing color. I would like the same but want to keep my lights at my house this year. I built my own a few years ago. I am not willing to invest that kind of time into lights owned by the city after the event. 

What suggestions of good lights do you guys have that have worked well for your haunts?


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

Are you looking for a commercial solution, as in just buy something ready to go? What king of price range?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

RGB lights are becoming pretty ubiquitous, I'd just google (or better, duckduckgo) it and find a stye/type you like.

I picked up some standard '5W RGB LED ir remote E26/E27 base' lights off ebay several years ago and they have worked fine. Nice little remote control, levels of brightness, can do solid colors, fades, washes, flash, etc. Obviously many different form factors / bases if you don't want the 'screw in socket'. They all come from pretty much the same place, so pick a style/type/size you like and grab it.

One thing I have found is that they do stay in sync pretty well if they are all on the same power cord and get power at exactly the same time. May be a plus or minus depending on how you look at it. Though if you want random, you could always just turn them on at different times.










Some examples:

Used as spooky 'can' lights lights: 









Different color:









General up lighting:









Different color:


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Whatever you or they get, make sure you/they have a case to store them, the remotes, etc., safely and together. Mark the lights and remotes with a number so that you can keep track of what goes with what. It also makes it easier when you are doing test runs to make sure everything is working correctly.


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I am looking for some floods to light up a large space. I put them in the rafters of the bridge last year, about 10 feet up. The bridge is 15 wide by 90 long. It took all 8 of my LED floods I had made up to get it lit last year. I am wanting to do something similar, a flood with wide coverage, not small spots. 

I was hoping for some reviews or recommendations from people that found a brand they like. I can spend a few hundred on them to gear up right for the city. I want them to last well more than just one season.


----------



## Batbuddy (Sep 3, 2014)

https://www.superbrightleds.com/mor...phone-compatible-rf-remote-optional-12v/5759/ While I have not used these specifically I have purchased items from this company and They are a reputable supplier. The nice thing about these is that they are designed for outdoor use and are weather proof which is a real plus for What your intended application appears to be. These look priced right for your budget and appear to have the wide angle you are looking for.


----------

